# Mystraly 500 classik open



## Dirty Old Man (11. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend eure meinung, zu diesem boot.

http://www2.best-boats24.net/de/boo...=stefaniuk-mystraly&oa-intnr=01078&oa-mask=69.

ich befische den teglersee und den niederneuendorfersee in berlin. das boot soll mit 15ps motorisiert werden.

bislang fische ich vom quicksilver fish360, aber das platzangebot ist leider begrenzt. darum möchte ich aufrüsten, damit meine familie auch mit kann.

meine größte sorge ist, dass es ein wackelkahn ist.

vielleicht hat ja einer von euch draussen so ein boot und kann mit tips geben.

vielen dank vorab.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (11. April 2013)

*AW: Mystraly 500 classik open*

Uff... die Farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auch der Bereich für den Motor erscheint sehr groß und nimmt damit Fläche weg. Irgendwie ist das auch mehr so ein Ausflugsboot.

Ich habe mir folgendes Boot gekauft, welches im Mai geliefert wird: 


http://www2.best-boats24.net/de/boo..._alias=motorboot&oa_language=de&oa_langcode=0

Das Boot ist Deinem ähnlich. Wenn ich es habe werde ich mal berichten.


----------



## wackelschwanz (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mystraly 500 classik open*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Uff... die Farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auch der Bereich für den Motor erscheint sehr groß und nimmt damit Fläche weg. Irgendwie ist das auch mehr so ein Ausflugsboot.
> 
> Ich habe mir folgendes Boot gekauft, welches im Mai geliefert wird:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,#h

die Farbe ist doch so was von egal, von unten sehen alle gleich aus ...nur ein dunkler Schatten.


Gruß

W.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mystraly 500 classik open*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> 
> die Farbe ist doch so was von egal, von unten sehen alle gleich aus ...nur ein dunkler Schatten.
> 
> ...



Hast recht. Und wenn man sich wegen der Farbe ständig übergeben muss, dann spart man sich noch das Anfüttern...


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mystraly 500 classik open*



> Auch der Bereich für den Motor erscheint sehr groß und nimmt damit Fläche weg. Irgendwie ist das auch mehr so ein Ausflugsboot.



Das finde ich sehr treffend, als Ausflugsdampfer für die Familie sicher geeignet!
Genauso verstehe ich nicht, warum die Motorwanne so groß ist, vor allem wo da sowieso nur bis 25Ps dran kommen.Warum also ein 5m Boot, wo allein ca.1m für die Motorwanne drauf geht.
Schau dir mal an, wie das z.B. bei dem Boot von Löwenbäcker gelöst ist!

Jürgen


----------



## wackelschwanz (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mystraly 500 classik open*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Hast recht. Und wenn man sich wegen der Farbe ständig übergeben muss, dann spart man sich noch das Anfüttern...


 
....wenn man sich wegen der Farbe übergeben muss, dann muss man genug Nachschub mitnehmen und zwischendurch mal einen Schluck Aroma trinken.#6

...oder man setzt sich seine 3D Brille auf !:q


----------



## Dirty Old Man (13. April 2013)

*AW: Mystraly 500 classik open*

ey, was habt ihr mit der farbe?????
champagner oder was^^

ich habe den platz für den motor heute gemessen, es sind "nur" 65cm. die perspektive des bildes, lässt anderes vermuten. den platz möchte ich eigentlich für meine angelruten nutzen, sowie den kescher. ich werde hinter der sitzbank 4 köcher montieren. so ist der platz sinnvoll ausgenutzt.

ansonsten kommt der spinnfischer voll auf seine kosten, die liegewiese ist kompl. begehbar. da kann man sogar mit der 2,10m bequem twitchen und jerken.

das boot von löwenbäcker gefällt mir auch, nur der innenaufbau ist beengt. über mehrere stunden wäre es mir zu klein. 

ausserdem ist es auch cremefarbend, so!


----------



## MAXIMA (14. April 2013)

*AW: Mystraly 500 classik open*

@Dirty Old Man 
Ein Freund von mir hat dieses Boot:

http://www.mm-boote.de/ueber-uns/oeffnungszeiten/index.html

Wir sind damit ausschließlich auf dem Bodden zum Spinnfischen unterwegs, liegt gut in der Welle, 20 PS motorisiert, super einfach zu trailern ( meist nur am Strand oder Naturslippe) und sehr stabil beim Keschern und bei der Hand Landung.#6
#hkann ich bestens empfehlen. Der Händler ist auch in Ordnung!

Die Kissen natürlich runter zum Angeln....:g

Gruß Maxima


----------

